# cc exclusion list question



## Mouf1818 (Mar 19, 2009)

if you have two conditions and you want to know if one includes the other(meaning only one should be coded), how do you tell which one should be coded....can you look at the cc exclusion list?  if so, for example the patient has both a bladder clot(596.7) and hematuria(599.70) when you look on the cc exclusion list under 596.7, 599.70 is listed and if you look up 599.70, 596.7 is listed....so how do you tell which one excludes which one and which one you are supposed to use??????


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Highest degree of specificity*

Hematuria is a symptom. Since you have a more definitive diagnosis (bladder clot), I would code that. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

